
Jekyll 3.0 Released - alfredxing
http://jekyllrb.com/news/2015/10/26/jekyll-3-0-released/
======
tauchunfall
Jekyll is a static website generator used by many blogs that are hosted on
GitHub pages.

>Dependencies reduced from 14 to 8, none contain C extensions. We’re hoping to
reduce this even more in the future.

Nice to see a pure-ruby syntax highlighter (Rouge, previously Pygments),
Markdown parser (Kramdown) and template engine (Liquid). I had a lot of
problems in the past installing Jekyll on Windows.

I also used this occasion to install a fresh Ruby version (Ruby 2.2). Woah,
good to see all these performance improvements in Ruby and its package manager
Gems.

